# Only when he wants it



## Hope1989 (May 12, 2018)

I am so hurt because whenever i seem to want to have sex, husband doesn’t aknowledge me and ignores me or even says mean stuff. But when he wants to,no matter what time it has to be done. This is so unfair as i feel so used. When i told him about this and said i was sad he said he couldn’t deal with this and walked away. Wow!!!


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm surprised you ever want to have sex with him. Someone who callously ignores your needs can't be very attractive to you.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

That is unfortunate. Is there a large difference in sex drives? In those cases the person with the lower sex drive controls the frequency of sex because they are happy saying no.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Turn him down whenever you don't feel like it. Tell him you are equals. If some compromise can't be reached where you are respected (and there is little or none now!), then divorce him. However, if you don't respect yourself and advocate for your needs (and draw the line to enforce it), you won't earn his respect. Assuredly, you ARE far more than just his sexual outlet.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Loving sex should always be a "two-way street." If you unselfishly meet your partners needs, then with rare exception, you get yours met!

If you lovingly acquiese to your lovers desires, it's only fair that they'll do their best to meet yours!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long have the two of you been together?


----------

